# $72,000/yr "Assistant" to Patrick's Wife resigns



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Shake up the Caddilac Coupe Deval's administration......

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/Home/Detail?contentId=2682239&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=1.1.1


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

dead link buddy


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

*Diane Patrick's Secretary Resigns Amid Administration Shakeup* 
BOSTON (FOX25, myfoxboston.com) -- Governor Patrick says the $72,000 -per-year appointments secretary for his wife has resigned amid a shakeup of his administration.

The Democrat has been under fire for several political gaffes since taking office in January.

Other changes include the hiring of David Morales -- a senior aide to Senate President Robert Travaglini -- as Patrick's new Senior Advisor.

Morales will advise on policy and strategic planning.

Joe Landolfi, a communications specialist who currently works with Secretary of Administration and Finance Leslie Kirwan, has been named a senior communications advisor to the governor.

Patrick has been criticized for using a State Police helicopter to travel around the state, upgrading the governor's car from a Ford to a Cadillac and calling a bank on behalf of a company for which he served as a director.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

wow that sucks


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL she couldn't handle the wife


----------



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW took just about a month to quit not bad!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Durgin Park roast is St Pats day, Duval is fresh
meat if any of the POL's have any balls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> The Durgin Park roast is St Pats day, Duval is fresh
> meat if any of the POL's have any balls.


The only one who woulda had the nuts to slam Devalue is Guy Glodis but he was "disinvited" from this year's roast.

He was a friggin' pig at last year's roast, but so was that big, fat cow -- the Suffolk County Sherrif whose name escapes me.

Still, it oughta make for good TV 'cause these jerkoff pols, no matter who they are, always make fools of themselves when the camera's running.


----------

